# Rico



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Rico brn 2116, is this dog still alive?
do people have frozen semen on him?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> Rico brn 2116, is this dog still alive?
> do people have frozen semen on him?


 
Start adding a link if you want my reply.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

he looks almost identical to duco 2 and has produced some really good dogs


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Dude your gonna have to do better than that link.
There's a Rico in my pups pedigree, find a better link and I might have some info.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Rico Hendrikx, he was a great producer. Dead now, but many strong offspring from him. I have owned several very good sons from him over the years and my retired breeding female Truusje had one litter from him, all very good puppies. I will say however that I still prefer the Duco II lines through Django more than Rico. While I have seen many very nice Rico offspring I have seen even more very nice Django offspring and from what I've seen the Django offspring tend to reproduce better than the Rico offspring.
But Rico was a hell of a dog, like so many Duco II sons and grandsons were.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

the only difference is , is that rico is a direct duco son. django is a grandson of duco, and a great grandson of rambo.

django is dead as well im assuming? who would you say are his best producing sons now?

Rico has left behind , jochie, rico vergossen and last but not least rico lindert., all obviously are from the daughter of django as well ofcourse

i saw some videos of rico lindert pups he seems to produce really well as well

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...1j4.29.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.rJ1PlYu6LYU


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

someone should buy lindert :-\"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> someone should buy lindert :-\"



Let me be crude for a moment, Michael. You have hardly any background when it comes to dogs, or so it seems to me. You go out there and find bloodlines and information (or have others find it for you) and go all googly eyed over the results you THINK to see in those bloodlines and video's.

I wonder, why should someone buy Lindert? Or not buy him? What is your reasoning behind this? The video's you saw posted on YouTube?

Let me explain something about video's and their awesomeness... They are a moment captured in time from a dog doing something RIGHT or SPECTACULAR... The video's in themselves tell you absolutely nothing about the dog in question! It just gives a nice video to show but at the end of the day it means shit because no one goes out there and video's their ****ups to post on YouTube....

I do not agree with Christopher S. often , if ever! But I do agree with his statement that you should get of the internet and into your car and visit what you have around you in the area. Internet talk and training will get you nowhere!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Let me be crude for a moment, Michael. You have hardly any background when it comes to dogs, or so it seems to me. You go out there and find bloodlines and information (or have others find it for you) and go all googly eyed over the results you THINK to see in those bloodlines and video's.
> 
> I wonder, why should someone buy Lindert? Or not buy him? What is your reasoning behind this? The video's you saw posted on YouTube?
> 
> ...


 
Damnnnnnnnn...lol


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> the only difference is , is that rico is a direct duco son. django is a grandson of duco, and a great grandson of rambo.
> 
> django is dead as well im assuming? who would you say are his best producing sons now?
> 
> ...


I can put you in contact with John te Lindert if you want to buy the dog. He was offered to me for sale about 18 months ago for a very reasonable price, I am sure he is still for sale. I have owned pups from Jochie, Rico Vergossen, and Rico te Lindert. I have also owned many pups from several other Rico Hendrikx sons, as well as many pups from several other different sons from Duco II. They are all good producers. But I still prefer the offspring from Django myself, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

someone bought jochie, everyones using vergossen , it just seems lindert flew under the radar a bit, the lines are really good. 

drive where Alice? 

i have gone to and watched ipo obedienc and drive building, and their dogs biting sleeves. iv seen people testing dogs. dog sports are not that big in australia, and sydney is probably the worst. the clubs are really small, everyone only cares about their dogs, getting the decoy to work with them and then going home. the only way driving around will be useful is when i have a good young dog with good prey and i can teach the pup some obedience and get him to bite some tugs and puppy sleeves with the decoy.
The fact is nobody cares about anyone else really, unless you already have a 2 year old dog whos at the same level as their dog, then they might co operate with you.
if i was in holland i would be going around PAYING people to let me watch them train their dogs and ask them question, and then try apply it to my dog, and they might even help me and give me tips when i train the pup etc. im sure i could find people in holland working their dogs at every stage , from 7 weeks to their ph 1 title . 
nothing even remotely like that exist in my area!!, 

when i get my pup, my only choice will be to get as many good videos as possible, hopefully people on this forum will help explain certain things and i can ask question, and train the puppy myself , the best i can. And then find a decoy that i can trust , that might spend a couple of times a week , with me.

ps i know its probably a bit too ambitious but i want to try to do the whole knpv routine. the obedience , tracking, object guard, bite work etc
are their any good videos to learn techniques from?????


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Also i graduate from university very soon, and im planning on going to holland for a "holiday" :wink: for about 6 weeks.
6 weeks of hard study, im sure ill learn something


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> I can put you in contact with John te Lindert if you want to buy the dog. He was offered to me for sale about 18 months ago for a very reasonable price, I am sure he is still for sale. I have owned pups from Jochie, Rico Vergossen, and Rico te Lindert. I have also owned many pups from several other Rico Hendrikx sons, as well as many pups from several other different sons from Duco II. They are all good producers. But I still prefer the offspring from Django myself, for whatever that's worth.


mate if i could afford it , i would have probably tried to purchase some of your pups a long time ago. the fact is australia has very strict quarantine requirements, so once you add that to the price of a dog (especially one like rico) , well lets just say its out of my current budget as i am still studying. and a dog like that would be a waist on me anyways, i would probably hand it over to chris jones, so he could breed from it.

is Django still alive though?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Dude are you saying you have never worked a dog before?
If the answer is affirmative then maybe you wanna be looking for something a bit less full on, lol
I like your optimism and enthusiasm, good luck dude, make sure to keep us updated on how you get on!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> is Django still alive though?


He is not.........I had the chance to buy him a few years before he died and I decided not too, that was maybe one of the biggest mistakes I made in this business.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> the only difference is , is that rico is a direct duco son. django is a grandson of duco, and a great grandson of rambo.
> 
> django is dead as well im assuming? who would you say are his best producing sons now?
> 
> ...


Rico te Lindert was sold awhile ago to Poland or something crazy like that.
While Rico Hendrix was a direct Duco son and Django wasnt you dont need alot of Duco in a pedigree to see his influence. A little Duco goes a long way. Quite possibly one of the strongest dogs at passing on his traits.
Rico had the ability to produce big and really crazy strong dogs but Django produced more consistantly good dogs. The cross of Rico and Django gave big and crazy dogs consitantly. 
I could have bought semen from Django a number of years ago but didnt. Like Mike it was a really bad decision. As was not getting semen from Bono Pegge, Iwan, Castor de Groote etc.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

How would you compare your Rico vergossen pups to your boy pups. If you don't mind me asking. Cause every pup from that boy.leeuwen breeding looked good


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mate also how much does it cost to import from Europe. Not including the price of the dog


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> Mate also how much does it cost to import from Europe. Not including the price of the dog


Add around 10k on the top of the dogs price and you should be right.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Seriously?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> How would you compare your Rico vergossen pups to your boy pups. If you don't mind me asking. Cause every pup from that boy.leeuwen breeding looked good


 Too hard to tell. The Rico pups also have the benefit of having Boy as their grandfather as well. So your doubling up on nerve strength. 
Thats one thing about the Rico pups I really like. You can lock them up in your back yard from a pup and the first time you take them somewhere new its like they have been there a hundred times. Social pups, good drives and a bit slower maturity rate. Rock solid nerves, big pain tollerances, happy open pups. The boy litter I had was to a pretty aggressive Bono daughter and so the pups from that litter were quicker to mature and more "serious" in their drive as young pups. Their nerves were good as well, but they took their work seriously. 
In all litters with Boy there were males that became very dominant and gave their owners some real grief. The type of dogs you cannot do stupid shit with otherwise your going to get stitches.
The Rico pups are too young to see that yet.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> Seriously?


Yep. Allow 2K for quarentine and AQIS costs. Another 4K for someone to board the dog for about 6 months or so. Another 1K for vet bills, blood tests etc. Then airfare and crate your lookin at another 3K minimum.
Thats why very few people import, and generally why the people who do the importing dont like to sell their pups on full registration. I might spend 30K to get two dogs into the country, I sell the pups for 1500 each and then people get the bloodlines and breed on with them at a pittance of what it cost you, and they breed them and try and sell the pups for the same price you sold them yours.
Thats the reason why there is such issues with prices and pedigrees here.


----------



## Jon Howard (Jun 26, 2012)

Christopher Jones said:


> Yep. Allow 2K for quarentine and AQIS costs. Another 4K for someone to board the dog for about 6 months or so. Another 1K for vet bills, blood tests etc. Then airfare and crate your lookin at another 3K minimum.
> Thats why very few people import, and generally why the people who do the importing dont like to sell their pups on full registration. I might spend 30K to get two dogs into the country, I sell the pups for 1500 each and then people get the bloodlines and breed on with them at a pittance of what it cost you, and they breed them and try and sell the pups for the same price you sold them yours.
> Thats the reason why there is such issues with prices and pedigrees here.



Chris how do you deal with unregistered KNPV dogs?????
pedigree papers mean squat right??? They just breed a dog you have sold them.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jon Howard said:


> Chris how do you deal with unregistered KNPV dogs?????
> pedigree papers mean squat right??? They just breed a dog you have sold them.


Yep. And 99% of people dont do the right thing when they do breed them either. One guy for instance, got a KNPV bloodline male, bred it to an Australian Gronedale show dog, and sold the offspring as KNPV bloodline black malis. 
I have had people ring me to get information on a dog they have that was from my male Boy, only the litter the dog was from didnt exist. People asking info on dogs they had bought which came from "my bloodlines" when it didnt.
Not much you can do really.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

yea dog politics is a big issue in australia, no respect at all.
which is why chris doesnt really sell his dogs to people he doesnt know very well. Would'nt sell me a pup!!!!!
But if i was in his place i would probably do the same thing


----------



## John Simpson (Jul 17, 2011)

Chris, this is getting off the original topic, but I correct me if I'm wrong but two new Dutchie breeders appear to have popped up in Australia? http://vondasher.webs.com/knpv-dutch-shepherds & http://www.knpvdutchshepherds.com/ Vondasher has some bloodline's similar to what you have listed on your website?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

John Simpson said:


> Chris, this is getting off the original topic, but I correct me if I'm wrong but two new Dutchie breeders appear to have popped up in Australia? http://vondasher.webs.com/knpv-dutch-shepherds & http://www.knpvdutchshepherds.com/ Vondasher has some bloodline's similar to what you have listed on your website?


They say imitation is the biggest form of flattery?
Again, what can I say.


----------



## John Simpson (Jul 17, 2011)

Christopher Jones said:


> They say imitation is the biggest form of flattery?
> Again, what can I say.


Good response!

It's be interesting to see if/when litters actually come to fruition, where the pups end up (ie service or genuine working homes) and their progress & development.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Christopher Jones said:


> Yep. Allow 2K for quarentine and AQIS costs. Another 4K for someone to board the dog for about 6 months or so. Another 1K for vet bills, blood tests etc. Then airfare and crate your lookin at another 3K minimum.
> Thats why very few people import, and generally why the people who do the importing dont like to sell their pups on full registration. I might spend 30K to get two dogs into the country, I sell the pups for 1500 each and then people get the bloodlines and breed on with them at a pittance of what it cost you, and they breed them and try and sell the pups for the same price you sold them yours.
> Thats the reason why there is such issues with prices and pedigrees here.



Bummer, I better get saving then, lol


----------

